# Gateway Coasters Vintage bicycle ride Sunday June 25



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2017)

Let's tear up St. Charles Main Street again! We love this ride and all it great scenery. We'll be meeting up at the parking lot across from the bandstand at 9:30am. Ride will get underway at 10:00am or shortly after. Plenty of places to stop for food/ beverages. Always a great time, see you there!!

Frontier Park
500 S. Riverside Dr.
St. Charles, Mo. 63301


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2017)

Snooze fest.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2017)

View attachment 479472 View attachment 479470 View attachment 479457 View attachment 479463 View attachment 479467 View attachment 479468 View attachment 479466 View attachment 479459 View attachment 479465 View attachment 479472 What the hell, we had fun.

View attachment 479462

View attachment 479464

View attachment 479471


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2017)

Oops! Posted these under the wrong event.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2017)

This Sunday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Spectacular weather for the ride today. And despite the few of our riders that are on vacation or have prior commitments, we had a nice turnout of about 14 or so. What a blast we had!! Thanks to all for attending.


----------



## ranman (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks like another great event Rob! Sorry we missed it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Would have been great to have you guys with us, the ride I'm planning at the end of July will be pretty sweet! Details coming soon....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks like a good time! Heidi and I will have to make one of these. V/r Shawn


----------

